# Omg!!!!



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Very Possible Future :

Kidd..........Van Exel
Finley........Bell
Najera......Griffen
Dirk...........Bosh
Mourning..AD


:laugh:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Very Possible Future :
> 
> Kidd..........Van Exel
> ...


And this is possible, how? In Bizarro world?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Omg!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> And this is possible, how? In Bizarro world?


Sign and trade with the Nets. After all Kidd wants to come here we are not pursuing him.--Nash and 2nd round for Kidd.

LaFouls and Bradley #29 pick to Toronto for Ad and # 4 Pick. AD want out.

Still have MLE and how good does this look to Mourning?




Its not too bizarre....


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

> LaFouls and Bradley #29 pick to Toronto for Ad and # 4 Pick. AD want out.


That's not gonna happen, Raps management isn't THAT dumb.
LaFrentz and Bradley for AD is already slightly lopsided, so there's no way in hell the Raps will also include No.4.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

why would you trade upto #4 for someone who will ride pine for the next 3 years? get a real SG and move Finley to his natural position

Kidd/Wade/Fin/Dirk/Zo


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> why would you trade upto #4 for someone who will ride pine for the next 3 years? get a real SG and move Finley to his natural position
> 
> Kidd/Wade/Fin/Dirk/Zo


My only prob with that is that this is obviously a championship run...Do you want a rookie in your starting line up at this stage? But like I said before...I dont follow individual college players. Is Wade ready to contribute to a Chip and not just developement?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Very Possible Future :
> 
> Kidd..........Van Exel
> ...


its possible too, there has been some talks. 
but kidd wants dallas?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ya, Wades the 6'4 SG. put up a triple double in march, and is about as nba ready as they come in this draft. tho, I doubt Toronto would trade the #4 pick just for cap relief and Lafrentz


----------

